# Cwc G10 Query



## nobbynobbs (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Guys

I recently bought a new CWC G10 - W10 Non-dated version from Silvermans.

I absolutely love the watch but have had a hell of a time getting the time set correctly.

I stop the watch with the second hand on 12 o'clock, set the minute hand accordingly and then re-start the watch. Everything is fine for the first 10-15 minutes with second and minute hands marrying up well with the marks. After about 20 minutes i notice some drift, with the minute hand moving slightly ahead of the minute mark. The minute hand remains slightly ahead of the minute mark for about 15 minutes and then marries up again for the rest of the hour. The same thing happens when the next hour comes around.

This phenonemon occurs whatever time I set the watch. It is not really problem, I am just wondering if this is a "feature" of a relatively cheap quartz watch or am I being too fussy

The watch is outstanding accurate and hasn't lost any time in the four 4 days since it was last set

Cheers

Nobby


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sounds odd









I have seen drift on quartz movements before but not repeated the following hour, for quartz I always advance the minute hand past the time and then turn it back, seems to help.


----------



## nobbynobbs (Jul 26, 2006)

JoT said:


> .... for quartz I always advance the minute hand past the time and then turn it back, seems to help.


That's exactly what I do as quartz watchs are apparently notorious for having loose gear trains.

I just wonder whether i am being too picky when it comes to hands lining up









As I said, it is very accurate.

Cheers

Nobby


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Nobby, I wouldnt worry about it mate, quite a few of us here have G10s, Uncle Stan has 2 of them







They are very accurate...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That sounds quite normal Nobby, a lot of quartz watches will be "out" over part of the indices due to some slack in the gear train.

CWC G10 WWEGS can be very accurate, mine are around +2 seconds a month.


----------



## nobbynobbs (Jul 26, 2006)

Stan said:


> That sounds quite normal Nobby, a lot of quartz watches will be "out" over part of the indices due to some slack in the gear train.


Strangely enough, I was just chatting to a mate who told me that he spend Â£200 on a Traser quartz watch that had a similar problem - about 3/4 of the way around an hourly cycle the minute hand would move up to half way between the minute marks and then back to its original position at the start of the next hour.

He was really upset that after spending Â£200 the hands did not marry up all the time - bummer









Cheers

Nobby


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks like the G10 is a bargain.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I checked mine last night and you will glad to hear that it also has this issue, but I can live with it as it's still a great accurate watch for the price


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I have an ex Royal Marines G10, and of course we all know these are battery hatch watches in general. Is there one particular battery that should be used in these, as I seem to have been able to use a few that are about the same size?


----------



## nobbynobbs (Jul 26, 2006)

Griff said:


> I have an ex Royal Marines G10, and of course we all know these are battery hatch watches in general. Is there one particular battery that should be used in these, as I seem to have been able to use a few that are about the same size?


What number does a Royal Marine G10 have on the case?? Is it the standard Navy 552??

Regarding the battery - when I bought my watch Silvermans kindly gave me a spare battery, it is a Maxell SR920SW 371 Micro Silver Oxide 1.55v watch battery.

Hope this helps









Cheers

Nobby


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

555


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

It could also be that, for some obscure reason, the dial my have been mis-aligned during printing?

Just a thought

Roger


----------

